# Car & Driver review of W8 6M?



## volcano (Apr 30, 2001)

Has anyone read this review--apparently in Jan issue? Would appreciate a recap of the highlights. Thanks.


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: Car & Driver review of W8 6M? (volcano)*

I have it right here. Basic synopsis is that the 6-speed and the sport package makes a huge difference. Overall they liked it quite a bit.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Car & Driver review of W8 6M? (bk3104)*

Just read it.. They're times seem way off. They tested a W8 Tip last year at 6.8 sec 0-60 but then claim 7.7 sec in their BMW comparo, claim 6.7 sec with the 6 speed and have lateral acceleration at .88 ?!?!?!? On those POS Michelin all-seasons and stock springs ?!?!?







Waaaaay fishy... Someone's vomited in the petunias...


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

yeah they said 6.8 tip last year, now the 6-speed is 6.7 and tip is a full sec. slower 0-60. I think not. They did say they liked the car a lot, but for the class that it is running in, its too expensive for not enough name basically. Yeah it is a great car, but the BMW is lighter so it is faster and it BMW is a BMW and cheaper. Basically ragging on the VW name, but loved the car.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*

I never base my likes on what a magazine or anyone else's opinion anyway. Too many variables in test conditions,equipment, drivers,etc. They clocked their last CL Type S at around 6 sec 0-60. I hold those at a 1/2 fender length to about 65 when I shift to 3rd and pull away from them... And that's with a soft launch. I pulled more than 2 car lengths to 70 with a 3500 rpm launch taking advantage of the AWD against the last 6 speed Maxima I went against on the street.


----------



## volcano (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

I just think it's interesting that the automotive press now has their hands on the six-speed sport version of the W8 for the first time and I'm curious to compare these reviews to those done when the W8 was first launched (with tip, 16" wheels, and non-sport suspension). 
For those who haven't seen it, Motor Trend just added a W8 6M to their long term test fleet (Jan 04 issue) and clocked a 6.4 sec 0-60 on an engine with about 5k miles on it.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (volcano)*

European Car also was a W8 long-termer but it's a Tip-equipped sport package and so far they love it.


----------



## Racewagon (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Car & Driver review of W8 6M? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Oops.










_Modified by Racewagon at 9:04 PM 12-15-2003_


----------

